
Weaponized Social Media Is Driving the Explosion of Fascism - iron0013
https://truthout.org/articles/weaponized-social-media-is-driving-the-explosion-of-fascism/
======
externalreality
The author does a good job painting propaganda in its awesome and terrible
social media incarnation. The analogy between ISIS with the NZ maniac is a bit
troublesome however and I'll tell you why. When I served in Afghanistan, as a
mere child myself in the very early 2000's, I saw children in the street (if
you can call it a street), dirty, unfed, walking over to a dirty stream
washing what appeared to be glass out of the smallest one's foot - all in a
town destroyed by whatever. Those children are adults now, how can I blame
them for the hatred they must carry around. The western world created the
hatred that is (was) ISIS, in the name of big oil. And we were warned of the
consequence before stepping a figurative foot in the middle east. The
Christchurch shooter, I don't know his story, but I'm sure his hatred didn't
come from seeing an occupying force's unmanned aerial vehicle kill his loved
ones at the tender age of 4. The NZ shooter's madness and the madness of ISIS
are not the same. So My advice to the author is next time you want to preface
4 paragraphs of ISIS talk with a sentence about the a white supremacist to
make yourself look less biased, remember that audiences are waking up to the
theme of your article - propaganda.

------
jimrhods23
Why mention of Russian trolls and white supremacist groups as being fascist
and no mention of: Antifa (ironically supposed to be anti-fascist, but is
anything but), anti-Israel/anti-semitic users, including in the US government,
and the drowning out of any conservative voice/anyone that deviates from the
current left-leaning narratives?

If you can't be open and honest about the problem and less biased, it will
never be solved.

~~~
iron0013
I'm interested in what you think is open and honest about suggesting that
violent opposition to fascism is in any way equivalent to fascist violence

~~~
jimrhods23
"violent opposition to fascism"

Beating up and suppressing anyone you don't agree with, which is exactly what
Antifa members have been doing in the last 2 years at many of their
'protests', is itself fascism.

~~~
iron0013
^ that's a lie, sorry.

